# Datenbankerstellung: Übergabe Parameter



## Robinson97 (7. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit der Datenbankprogrammierung in Java. Ich habe ein Tutorial angeschaut zum Anlegen einer DB, wobei eine Sache nicht erklärt wird:


```
public ScoutLogDbHelper(Context context) {
        super(context, DB_NAME, null, DB_VERSION);
    }
```

was bedeutet der "*context*" in diesem Konstruktor bzw. wofür steht dieser ?


----------

